# PM-25MV.     X axis hard to turn.  Brass pins missing



## Pcmaker (Jan 5, 2020)

I took apart the mill for cleaning, then put back together. Now the X axis is hard to move. I lost the x axis locking pins. The little brass pins that push up on the X axis gib to lock the table. Precision Matthews sent me a pair which I should get tomorrow. Do you think this has something to do with the x table being hard to move? I've taken apart the wheels and bearings so many times to see if I missed something.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 5, 2020)

Is it possible that the  X gib is too tight? it should allow easy movement with no rocking/twisting of the table. The presence of the brass pins could make it tight, their absence won't.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 5, 2020)

If I loosen the gibs, i can grab the table and wiggle it a little bit. If I tighten it just enough so it doesn't wiggle, the table is hard to move with the handwheels

I don't get why only the right side handwheel has bearings, either. The left side doesn't.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 5, 2020)

Try backing off the gib just a touch. The distance between just right and too tight is tiny.

I put bearings  on the left end, also a drive motor. Dunno why they aren't there originally, either.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 5, 2020)

yea I did that, just a hair, but as soon as I do that, the table can be wiggled just a tiny bit, can't see it, but I can hear it.


----------



## Bill Kirkley (Jan 5, 2020)

If by hard to move you are referring to the x axis handle is hard to turn, the split nut may be too tight.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah, but if I loose the gib, it becomes much easier to turn. I think if the split nut is too tight, it'd be tight no matter what the gib is set to.

Also, forgot to mention the screw on the right side of the gib is all the way out where it doesn't have much threaded in and the screw that takes care of the left side of the gib is pretty much all the way inside...

Really not sure what's going on here. The gib can only go one way and that's from the right side. I was thinking maybe I put it in from the wrong side.


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 5, 2020)

It is possible you switched the X and Y axis gibs, if you took them both out.  They aren't interchangeable. 

Mine also does something similar, where the gib isn't sitting quite right, and it wedges in too early.  I am not sure how exactly it is in there when it does that, but moving the table back and forth a few times and tightening and loosening the gib seems to get it to slide in where it is supposed to be. 

Also, the leadscrew only has bearings on one end because it has a fixed end and a floating end.  It only needs one set to tighten the leadscrew into place.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

I'll try switching gibs. The parts list shows them to be the same part number, but you never know. The Y axis has no issues though


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 6, 2020)

Pcmaker said:


> I'll try switching gibs. The parts list shows them to be the same part number, but you never know. The Y axis has no issues though


The replacement part is likely the same, but they will generally require fitting to make it work.  The initial fitting is done at the factory and it is not likely that they end up being interchangeable. 

When I accidentally switched the 2, I had a similar issue.  The Y axis worked, but the gib went in way farther than it had previously.  The X axis I could get to fit, but just barely, with the screw sticking way out and holding on by maybe 2 or 3 threads.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

Is the notch on the gib of your X axis on the right side, too? The small tapered end goes in from the right side of the mill?


----------



## shooter123456 (Jan 6, 2020)

Mine is on the left and is inserted left to right.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

Can't wait to try this when I get home. This has been boggling my mind for awhile


----------



## bakrch (Jan 6, 2020)

The notch for my x-axis gib is on the right side (PM-25).

Considering my machine was converted by Pro-Cut CNC, I had to research to make sure they were installed correctly. Arizonavideo has install videos for his kits, and shows him installing from the right side.

Here is another video showing the same.  I am wondering if there is variation from the factory for this?


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

My gibs dont slide in easy like that. 

ive tried swapping gibs like you mentioned. Made it worse, so I thought the first set up was correct. I put in the gib that was there before in the Y Axis and now it will not go in... even though it's the gib that had no issues before. Same exact gib. I tried wiggling it and pushing the gib in.. no luck

gonna mess with it some more.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jan 6, 2020)

I got it now to where it's just "OK"


----------



## erikmannie (Jan 29, 2020)

I have a PM-25MV with an x-axis power feed. The x-axis is a little hard to turn by hand, but this is probably due to the power feed.

Would you consider installing an x-axis power feed to help solve your issue?


----------

